# I guess you can do anything with a skew



## kweinert (May 30, 2012)

I found this very interesting:


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

I finally got it in there but YT's new coding means we cannot remove the mads from the url strings anymore. When you try the whole video is dead. That wasn't your issue though I realize. 

Cool video btw not sure I'll ever achieve that skill level with a skew.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 30, 2012)

Amazing. There's no way I could use something like that. He probably feels the same way about modern lathes though.


----------



## kweinert (May 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I finally got it in there but YT's new coding means we cannot remove the mads from the url strings anymore. When you try the whole video is dead. That wasn't your issue though I realize.
> 
> Cool video btw not sure I'll ever achieve that skill level with a skew.



mads?

It's probably because I copied the URL from the big orange notice that comes up on my screen when I try a YouTube link - I copied what was there. I should have copied the original source URL I guess. I'll keep that in mind for the next time.

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

ads.

:gigglesign:


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2012)

I'd end up cutting off all of my toes before I got a single pass without a catch… I never get tired of seeing that video!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 30, 2012)

He has more talent in his big toe than I have in both hands! Amazing.


----------



## davidgiul (May 31, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'd end up cutting off all of my toes before I got a single pass without a catch… I never get tired of seeing that video!


Just watch the fingers.


----------

